# Respuesta en frecuencia Multisim "Bode Ploter"



## El Ringo (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola nuevamente a todos, vuelvo con dudas....
Tengo que hacer un filtro elimina-banda Tchevischev de orden 3, en configuración "T". Banda de paso 2kHz<w<6kHz; No se especifica el error..... Para realizarlo tome 2dB de error y realice el circuito con la ayuda del software "Multisim Analog Devices Edition" (versión gratuita para estudiantes). Para graficar la respuesta en frecuencia utilice la herramienta "Bode Ploter", y obtuve resultados desconcertantes. El filtro atenúa fuertemente donde debe ser, pero en la banda de paso, conserva una atenuación de 6dB..... adjunto el circuito y el Bode. Esta bien conectado el "Bode Ploter"??? a que se deben estos 6dB de atenuación en la banda de paso??? 

NOTA: los valores de capacidad que se ven en la imagen son los mas proximos "comerciales", a los valores calculados.

Agradecería Mucho su ayuda.

PD: el rizado que se le atribuye a este tipo de flitros es esa "montañita" que se verifica proxima a la frecuencia de corte???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2012)

Si reconfiguras el trazador de Bode vas a conseguir una mejor vista.


----------



## El Ringo (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo, como se hace? yo lo unico que consigo es cambiar la "resolucion" del grafico para ver con mas detalle, y sigo teniendo esos 6db de atenuacion en la banda de paso..... Gracias por responder

subo una imagen, el origen es 2kHz


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2012)

Mira los cambios en la configuración del trazador.
Ajusté el rango de frecuencia y el rango de amplitud de la presentación.

​


----------



## El Ringo (Dic 10, 2012)

Gracias Fogonazo! pude hacer los ajustes, pero seguia teniendo la atenuacion de 6dB en la banda de paso, hasta que conecte el trazador como se muestra en la imagen que subiste, (despues de la resistencia del generador), y obtuve practicamente 0dB de atenuacion en la banda de paso. 
 Te hago una consulta: Porqué hay que conectar despues de la resistencia??, espero no ser pesado, muchas gracias!

Edito: corregime si me equivoco; como lo que quiero obtener es la respuesta en frecuencia del filtro, no debo tomar la resistencia del generador, ya que eso me desplaza la rta en frecuencia hacia "abajo" 6dB en el grafico...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2012)

El Ringo dijo:


> .... Te hago una consulta: Porqué hay que conectar despues de la resistencia??, espero no ser pesado, muchas gracias!



Esa resistencia "Simula" la resistencia interna del generador.

¿ Estás seguro del esquema que estas empleando ?


----------



## El Ringo (Dic 10, 2012)

perdon che, hice una edicion y no vi que ya habias respondido. Ahora entendi lo de la conexion, y obtuve los resultados correctos. El circuito esta calculado para dejar pasar de 2kHz a 6kHz, no lo hace tal cual los calculos porque aproxime los valores de capacidad a los comerciales


----------

